# moonlights



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

what u think


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

royal pleco


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice royal...can really see the other pic..fuzzy and too dark..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

nice royal looks like mine.. oh yeah and moonlites kick ass at night. i use a strip


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

what is the moonlight supposed to do????????


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

are those moon lights those new glow in the dark fish?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

what are the moonlight for?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

nice moon lights ....

i think moonlights are just an effect you want when you go to bed ... some thing like a night light but for your fish ... makes the tank look awsome im going to get some ....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Whats the best light for a moonlight?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice pleco


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

moonlights are goo dbeause once i put it in my catfish pleco tank they all come out as soon as they turn on and my P's now love thme


----------

